# Drip edge vent ?



## Home Work Pro (Dec 9, 2008)

The situation is a ranch house, (5-6/12 pitch) without overhangs, in the snow belt in need of a new roof. 

The problem is incorrect venting. 

I can install a drip edge vent and a ridge vent but I'm concerned with any water backup in the gutter coming in the drip edge vent and running into the exterior wall. 

Other forms of ventilation will not help with ice backup situations.

Any suggestions for a venting system?


----------



## apkole (Mar 18, 2006)

We're currently installing a similar job. One story, no overhang. We've used AirVent's EdgeVent on a job last summer with no complaints the past winter, which was quite severe at times. That was a simple, two side, 6 pitch ranch.

The current job has valleys, and we are running the edge vent into the valley, but stopping the cut 2 1/2' from the valley center as recommended by the manufacturer. We 45'd the vent where it meets in the valley.

Have some issues with ice and water and shingle fit in the valley over the top of the EdgeVent, but nothing a cut in the shingle and some plastic roof cement couldn't fix. 

If you think to ask me next spring, I'll let you know how it all works out.

Take a look at www.airvent.com in the professional section under FAQ for some of the application answers.

Andy


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I have been using Smart Vent from DCI Products for 8 years now, getting more and more confident with it's usage as time goes on.

2 years ago, I installed it at the eave edge and also as a mid-roof vent on a 3/12 manufactured home in a retirement trailer park community, with our 2 heaviest snow seasons in over a decade being the past 2 years and have had no problems, plus I used continuous Shingle Vent II for the ridge venting.

TheEdge is a harder plastic version than Smart Vent, but I find Smart Vent easier to work with.

Ed


----------



## Home Work Pro (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for the help. 

If the fascia is clear from the attic, I will use the smart vent fascia application allowing me to ice guard onto the fascia behind the gutter.

Brian


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Here are some photos from a 3/12 that I installed the Smart Vent on the eave on one side and at a mid-roof on the opposing side, due to a modular construction, where the air would not flow from the garage.utility room section.

For the Mid-Roof photos, scroll down to the 3rd and 4th picture before the photo of the tape measure spanning the b-vent heat stack pipe diameter. 

http://rightwayroofing.freeforums.org/maki-job-photos-10-26-07-t6.html 

Then, you can click on the thumbnail photo to enlarge them to see the photo better. 

It is a Free Forum that I created to post some photos, so you "Might" have to register to view the photos and wait until I get back and authorize your membership. 

Ed


----------



## Home Work Pro (Dec 9, 2008)

Ed,
That blends in mid-line very nice. 
I think I may have to order the smart vent product online. My local ABC doesn't carry it. I'll check other local sources today. 
Thanks again for your suggestion.
Brian


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

If this roof had a drip edge vent, the water from the (melting) ice dam would back up through the vent and into the attic. A facia vent would be a much safer solution.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

If that roof had a proper Balanced Ventilation System, composed of 100% continuos Intake Ventilation and a Proper equal amount of Exhaust NFVA, then the attic environment would create a "Cold Roof", which would eliminate the internal heat source inside of the attic, melting the snow pack on top of the roof shingles over the heated portions of the house, there would not be a cascading melting and freezing affect occurring.

I have some case study photos showing 2 separate houses, both with the proper Balanced Intake and Exhaust Ventilation, along with photos of 2 neighboring houses, all with identical roof slopes of 12/12. The photos clearly show how the properly balanced ventilation systems left the fresh 14" and 6" snow falls in an unmelted state, where the neighboring houses, in both instances, clearly showed the entire roof surfaces to be melted nearly clean and with large icicles extending down from the eaves in great lengths.

The snow in both of those instances had fallen the previous night and I took the photos the very next day.

Ed


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Here is the link to my photo forum with those roofs with the proper ventilation and the freshly fallen snow that I just described.

http://rightwayroofing.freeforums.o...s-with-and-without-proper-ventilation-t9.html

Ed


----------

